# seatpost painting help



## JO-B (Apr 12, 2009)

I looking to paint my seatpost blue to match the frame... Basically what do i need to do to. Step by step instruction would be amazing!!! Thanks


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

No instruction necessary. Get a spray gun or a paintbrush, some heavy-duty or automotive paint and do it.


----------



## JO-B (Apr 12, 2009)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> No instruction necessary. Get a spray gun or a paintbrush, some heavy-duty or automotive paint and do it.


no sanding or primer?!


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

JO-B said:


> no sanding or primer?!


 Fine. Here's my idea about ti:

1. Sand.
2.Prime.
3.PAINT!!!
4.Recoat if necessary.
5. Finish with your cool new blue part.

I probably don't know sh1t about painting, but it seems simple enough. 
I don't think you even have to sand it.


----------



## RoyDean (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't think it's a wise idea, at least not if you plan on painting the entire thing. If you do, I think you'll have a tough time (if it's possible at all) getting it back into the frame after painting.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

In order for paint to stick to aluminium you must use a self etching primer or you could use "Gun-kote" that you bake on after spaying.

I don't know how it will work on a seat post though as it will only cratch off where it enters the frame.( either that or you'll never get it in the frame).


----------



## CheeseSoda (Jan 8, 2007)

+1 for not trying it.


----------

